# Démarrage sans extensions / ne reconnaît pas le mot de passe



## Neftary (15 Avril 2009)

*Bonjour, *

*Je possède un iBook G4 depuis mars 2006, pas le moindre problème depuis que je l'ai. *
*Utilisation quotidienne, tout fonctionne à merveille, il y a juste la batterie qui ne tient que jusqu'à 2h maintenant. *

*Hier soir, utilisation habituelle, plus de batterie donc je l'ai mis à charger, mais ce matin, en l'allumant, il était très long à afficher la fenêtre qui demande le mot de passe. Je dis très long, c'était trèèèèèèèèèèèèèèssssssss long !!*

*Quand la fenêtre s'est finalement affichée, il était écrit en rouge "Démarrage sans extensions, et en dessous, le nom d'utilisateur avec le champ à remplir pour le mot de passe. *
*Et là, il ne reconnaît plus mon mot de passe !!*
*Après quelques tentatives, il me demande un autre mot de passe avec un indice, que j'ai créé bien sûr il y a plus de 3 ans, mais que j'ai complètement oublié !!! Je sais c'est trop nul, mais je crée toujours des mots de passe tordus, pour que personne ne puisse les trouver, mais voilà, là, c'est moi qui me fait avoir !!!*

*Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à trouver la solution à mon problème ? *
*D'une part, pour annuler le démarrage sans extensions et accéder à mes applications normalement, *
*Et d'autre part, peut-on retrouver le mot de passe de secours ?*

*Merci par avance à ceux qui prendront 5 min pour me répondre....*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
Il faut redémarrer avec le DVD (ou CD) d'installation pour changer le mot de passe.
Infos ici.


----------



## Neftary (15 Avril 2009)

*Merci pour l'info, je vais essayer tout à l'heure*


----------



## Neftary (15 Avril 2009)

*Encore moi...!!*

*Je n'ai pas pu redémarrer avec le cd d'installation... j'ai déménagé il y a quelques temps, mais je l'ai laissé chez ma mère, donc pas très pratique, surtout qu'on n'habite pas trop à côté...*
*Quelqu'un aurait-il une autre solution à me proposer ? *
*Est-il possible de démarrer avec extensions?*

*Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire d'où provient le problème ?*

*En plus, j'ai un nouveau problème qui est apparu : on dirait que mon clavier est devenu inactif !! j'ai voulu retenter de rentrer mon mot de passe : IMPOSSIBLE d'écrire quoi que ce soit !!*
*Je commence à m'inquiéter... *


*Merci pour votre aide.....*


----------



## Neftary (15 Avril 2009)

*Bon ben je n'y comprends absolument rien !!
Je rentre du boulot, première inquiétude mon mac. 
Je soulève le clavier, souffle un grand coup dessus, dessous... 
Je l'allume... 
En moins de 2 me voilà en train de vous écrire ce message avec mon iBook !
Ouf il va mieux... mais que lui est-il arrivé ? et comment éviter que cela ne se reproduise ?
En tout cas merci de m'avoir laissé utiliser le forum....*


----------

